# duda con un circuito PIR



## RPINO (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, aqui haciendoles una pequeña consulta. Tengo este circuito:
un sensor PIR que al detectar movimiento activa un buzzer.






lo que no tengo claro son 2 de los 3 voltajes que aparecen ahi.

con el de 5v no tengo problema, pero...
1. cuando ponen ahi -5V ¿es tierra?
2. ¿por que le meten 1V (positivo) al pin 2 del IC741 si ese pin es negativo?

de antemano gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2011)

No , -5 V es una tensión negativa , tierra es ese dibujito de rallitas paralelas de forma triangular.

Si ponés dos baterías de 9 V en serie , los extremos serán +9 y -9 y la unión de las dos será tierra.

Pin 2 es *entrada no inversora* y admite tensiones positivas o negativas el igual que la otra entrada (+) no inversora.

Saludos !


----------



## tronik (Oct 11, 2011)

Lo de -5 volts es el voltaje de alimentacion negativa del circuito si quieres checa el datasheet del OPAM
y veras que el pin 4 puede ser tierra o voltaje negativo depende la aplicacion

y el pin 2 ( entrada inversora )  solamente es un voltaje de referencia
en las entradas Inversora y no inversora el voltaje puede ser positivo o negativo 
lo unico que hace el circuito es comparar cual voltaje es mayo de las entradas 
y ala salida manda un voltaje positivo negativo o tierra depende la alimentacion


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 11, 2011)

Este tema huele a moderacion.



RPINO dijo:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y por que crea un nuevo tema, si usted ya habia preguntado lo mismo, en otra parte del foro?.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/hacer-sensor-movimiento-infrarrojo-6210/#post566961

2.4 No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

.


----------



## RPINO (Oct 12, 2011)

no supe como borrarlo  sorry. Y en el otro tema me fui con otro circuito.

muchas gracias por su ayuda, es de mucha utilidad, espero poder aportar algo interesante mas adelante mientras vaya aprendiendo


----------

